
Advice on finding more clients - oleumobi
We recently (accidentally) received a request for an ERP implementation using Odoo. We had played with it in the past, so we got to work, and implemented a manufacturing, inventory workflow for them. 
Our client was very happy with the results and has started using it.<p>We want to replicate this success with more clients, but have to idea on how to find more clients.<p>I wanted to seek advice from you guys here to see how I can find an adviser &#x2F; Growth Hacker(?) or if you had tips on how we could do this ourselves ?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
Rjevski
If you want clients for this sort of enterprise software my former boss (who
runs a successful business software development company that works with Odoo
among other things) told me to go to trade shows, listen to the people there
and what problems they have and see if your company can make software that
solves it.

~~~
oleumobi
Thank you for the suggestion. We may try to find a few trade shows for
manufacturing industry. Good suggestion.

